# Benefits of Pineapple



## MattL (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 12 week old puppy who has been dealing with coccidia for about 3 weeks. He has been on 5 days of Albon, 10 days of Flagyl, a week off due to no symptoms, then back on Albon for five days after another stool test came back positive. I am trying to get him to test negative so he can return to training class and he has his 2nd puppy visit on saturday. One suggestion I have heard is that pineapple has antiparasitic properties. I also read it is a remedy for coprophagia.

Anyone have any expirience with this? I was planning on picking up some dried pineapple and seeing how my boy Ace likes it. How much to give him a day? 

Also anyone had any expirience with Kocci Free?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never used pineapple for the reasons you asked about. I feed it to my dog because she likes it. But I only feed fresh pineapple...never tried the dried one.

Good luck...hope your puppy gets well soon.


----------



## MattL (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess pineapple contains the digestive enzyme bromelain which is antiparasitic. I'm not too worried about Ace as he is full of energy, eating well, and stools are just a little loose, not the faucet-like issues he had before going on flagyl(sorry if thats too graphic). I would like to get to the bottom of it though with the vet on saturday because he could use some visits to puppy class.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I have never heard of pineapple to get rid of parasites. There is an enzyme in pineapple called Bromelain that is used as a digestive aid. It is an ingredient in Solid Gold's Seameal, a nutritional supplement. 

For humans I've heard of garlic and raw pumpkin seeds, but I don't know enough about them to give them to my dog.

I would ask the Vet what they recommend, if it is more antibiotics ask them for some probiotics so your dog intakes some good bacteria.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bromelain is a digestive enzyme found in pineapple , however the most rich source is actually from the pineapple stems. 
Grated pumpkin seeds finely ground are a good anti parastic . You can amp up the effect by making a paste with finely ground pumpkin seed and pumpkin seed oil . Good for them in many ways .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would recommend this herbal anti-parasitic to get rid of the coccidia. I've used it for two different dogs and it has worked great: Amazon.com: Kocci Free - All-Natural Anti-Parasitic for Pets (1oz): Kitchen & Dining


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

These are all folk remedies. Listen to your Vet, Coccidia is a pain but if your dog is otherwise healthy he/she will recover and test negative in about 3-4 weeks. What your dog is receiving does not kill the organism, rather prevents it from reproducing. So it will take time to test negative.

Keep in mind, the reason why some herbs, seeds or fruits work is because they contain compounds toxic to the parasite and these toxins while safe on their own can intefere with medications.


----------

